# Ali Larter hat ihr Baby bekommen!



## Mandalorianer (22 Dez. 2010)

*Pünktlich zum Weihnachtsfest
Ali Larter hat ihr Baby bekommen!​*

Die Promi-Babys scheinen es momentan ziemlich eilig zu haben. Nach TV-Moderatorin Arabella Kiesbauer (41), die am Sonntag Söhnchen Neo zur Welt brachte, und US-Schauspieler Vince Vaughn (40), der seit Samstag stolzer Vater einer Tochter ist, war es nun auch bei Ali Larter (34) soweit. Am Montag brachte die Schauspielerin einen Sohn auf die Welt und macht sich und ihrem Ehemann Hayes MacArthur (33) somit wohl das beste Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Ein Sprecher der Blondine verriet gegenüber dem Us Magazine, dass der kleine Theodore Hayes MacArthur am Montag in Los Angeles auf die Welt gekommen sei. Nun ruhen sich Mutter und Kind aus.

Ali Larter und ihr Mann waren seit sieben Jahren ein Paar, als sie sich 2009 das Ja-Wort gaben. Im Juli dieses Jahres verkündeten die beiden die Schwangerschaft von Ali. 

*Glückwunsch 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (23 Dez. 2010)

siehste, als ich mir gestern die Bilder angesehen habe, dachte ich schon "nu wirds aber höchste Zeit"  :thx: und alles Gute fürs neue Menschlein!


----------



## Punisher (13 Juni 2012)

na dann gratulier ich doch mal recht herzlich


----------

